# EVTV fallen off the map?



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone know why there is no episode or word from EVTV this week?
it's not normal that it's delayed to wednesday. I fear something has happened


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> anyone know why there is no episode or word from EVTV this week?
> it's not normal that it's delayed to wednesday. I fear something has happened


Because he is pissing you off by not publishing when you EXPECT it to be published. 

Dan, he is a busy man and has no time for you or your BS. Thanks a bunch for the change to his blog. 

You have no clue how much time he spends doing this and YOU STILL EXPECT TO SEE SOMETHING AND GET ALL WIGGY BECAUSE IT DOES NOT SHOW UP. YOUR NOT PAYING A DAMN THING FOR IT SO JUST SHUT UP AND GO CRAWL BACK INTO YOUR HOLE AND WAIT.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

wow you are a terrible person. 
and it sure isn't my fault that Jack decided to moderate the blog because noone is allowed to mention man made global warming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Dan it is your fault that Jack decided to moderate his own blog. His choice and clearly your fault. You have no clue and I am not the only one who things that. The few words I have said are nothing compared to what Jack himself has said to you but he is the saint and I am the bad person and your GOD by your own admission. Bad man indeed. You need to just go crawl under a rock and stay there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

You have no clue DAN what goes into what Jack and his crew is doing and doing so with no expectation of return yet YOU, YES YOU insist that he be on time and get all wiggy when he is busy putting together a show for YOU. You little P......K


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

They have not fallen off the map and they are hard at work bringing you your next FIX. Be patient little man. You will have your fix. He's told you before to wait. He's told you before to back off. So back off. Your G..Damn lucky he continues.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

you should probably lose a lot of weight as I assume your type 2 diabetes is making your poor disposition a lot worse. your behavior is beyond appalling


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Amazing. Lets wait then and see who is appalling. You got booted from the blog. You have been booted from this forum before as well as EVDL and the racing forum. Don't talk to me about appalling. 

No matter my attitude you have no business even worrying one iota about what Jack does. He could care less about you but he does about what he does. He is busy, little man. He is busy DOING while your BUSY COMPLAINING. You get to complain if you pay. None of us pay so none get to complain. 

WAIT. Your posting says you can't even do that simple task. HE IS FRIGGIN BUSY. DO YOU EVEN KNOW THE CONCEPT?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

By the way, Did I thank you for the moderated blog? Thanks a whole bunch. I love it. 

Its so much better now that your not there.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Gottdi, it's a fact, you're fascinated by Dan. Jack too, so you're in good company.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

You two guys married, or sumfin'?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Qer said:


> You two guys married, or sumfin'?


LOL 

New Year gentlemen, let's smile!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I claim the honor of being the first person banned from Jack's blog  I committed the ultimate sin of proving him wrong using facts from references he himself provided  Dan however is just annoying  I did enjoy his constant harassment of Jack though, livened up the place.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> I claim the honor of being the first person banned from Jack's blog  I committed the ultimate sin of proving him wrong using facts from references he himself provided  Dan however is just annoying  I did enjoy his constant harassment of Jack though, livened up the place.


The way you conduct yourself on this forum, I am not surprised Jack has banned you with your constant attacks.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

it's not like Jack to wait til wednesday plus not respond to email. he spoke of illness in the family, I suspect that may have required him to leave


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Dude, he banned you. Why on earth would he respond to your emails. You are not his friend. 

Go build something and patiently wait. You couldn't help even if there was a problem and I doubt he'd ask you for any.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> you should probably lose a lot of weight as I assume your type 2 diabetes is making your poor disposition a lot worse. your behavior is beyond appalling


Now he's a Doctor as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

A GOOD Dr. does not assume.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> I claim the honor of being the first person banned from Jack's blog  I committed the ultimate sin of proving him wrong using facts from references he himself provided  Dan however is just annoying  I did enjoy his constant harassment of Jack though, livened up the place.


Missed that. Have a link?

Dan, don't worry, relax. It happened before. It's a semi regular show.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The way you conduct yourself on this forum, I am not surprised Jack has banned you with your constant attacks.


Ahum?? Missed that too. A lot happens when I'm trying to look busy.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> The way you conduct yourself on this forum, I am not surprised Jack has banned you with your constant attacks.


Oh the irony. You complaining about someone's conduct and attacks? Are you high? You've been involved in more arguments on more boards resulting in more locked threads than almost anyone, other than Jack himself. Jack has repeatedly complained about being censored and banned on almost every EV forum out there, then does the exact same thing to me. My "crime" on his blog was to prove him wrong with references that he provided. I even moved the discussion to my blog as he requested but he kept commenting on me so I kept replying. Sometimes Jack is more concerned with appearing to be right than actually dealing with facts. Rather like yourself.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jan said:


> Missed that. Have a link?


You should be following my words of wisdom on my blog more closely 
http://ephase.blogspot.com/2011/10/battery-electrolyte-breakdown-voltage.html
I also dared to post a different opinion than Jack on another topic which also upset him.
http://ephase.blogspot.com/2011/11/moores-law-for-batteries-dont-count-on.html


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> You should be following my words of wisdom on my blog more closely
> http://ephase.blogspot.com/2011/10/battery-electrolyte-breakdown-voltage.html
> I also dared to post a different opinion than Jack on another topic which also upset him.
> http://ephase.blogspot.com/2011/11/moores-law-for-batteries-dont-count-on.html


Ah, yet another blog I should follow. Sorry, JP, how much I appreciate your knowledge, I've got more than enough internet already.

Congrats with the visit of the emperor himself. He doesn't show it, but by tracking you down, and placing a reaction on your blog, he must like you. A lot.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

As long as Jack, his family and friends are happy, that's all that matters.

He has given more than most have offered back. He has invested more for the EV cause than just about anyone. He owes most people absolutely nothing. In fact, quite contrary.

If Jack only wants to release a video at his discretion, who can complain?


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

Nothing to add. Just going to be a bystander watching this little dust up.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Beemer said:


> If Jack only wants to release a video at his discretion, who can complain?


I agree 100%. But there is also no reason. what so ever, to act like a humble clerk. (If that's an correct expression) And I believe Jack loves any attention, especially negative, although he never would aknowledge that. Look how he reacts on everyone he supposedly dislikes: With a lot of words and time (well) spent. He enjoys trolling like no one else. Maybe he invented it. Seriously.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

DaveAK said:


> Nothing to add. Just going to be a bystander watching this little dust up.


*shares the popcorn*


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

Jan said:


> I agree 100%. But there is also no reason. what so ever, to act like a humble clerk. (If that's an correct expression) And I believe Jack loves any attention, especially negative, although he never would aknowledge that. Look how he reacts on everyone he supposedly dislikes: With a lot of words and time (well) spent. He enjoys trolling like no one else. Maybe he invented it. Seriously.


Beggars do not mug people


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

although Jack greatly lashes out at me both in private and public, he does listen and also answers emails.
he stopped smoking because of me. he focuses on low weight and aerodynamics because of me. he's looking at the 20Ah A123 cells because of me, I found the first sources and made him aware of it. when he talks about how the A123 cell allows a low cost high performance efficient and light conversion that's because I made him aware of that sweetspot advantage of the cells. to say he is ungrateful is an understatement : ) but that's a cross I apparently have to bear to help this world.
even though he blocked me for saying that man made global warming is obviously real, he is mulling it over. as unreasonable as he is, he is actually among the ones who are moved by reason the most. beneath the abusive facade is a quite reasonable man.
if he could relax a bit more in the face of different views we could do great things. may still happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Dan, Yeah! Right. 
-------------------
With everyones total dislike of Jack they all keep coming for his information. Go figure. 
-------------------


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Dan, 

The podium is all yours.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

most humans are tapestries of good and bad. odd contradictions.
the reason I keep helping Jack despite his abuse is that he has some intelligence, ability to have vision on a large scale and hold a thought for years, inclination and most importantly the unlimited financial means to make things happen. with my help he could change the world.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

Jack will play with anything that piqued the interests of others. for good or bad.

Low weight and aerodynamics on EV's is a no-brainer. Which brings me to..

A123's are theoretically only 53% as good as EnerDel's 30AH for charge/mass and 60% as efficient on charge/volume. Apart for holding volts over C rate, you made a bad choice Dan, lol

for the same money I can have 15Kkwh of EnerDels weighing 162lbs or near 400lbs (20kwh) of A123's. The weight saving means I do not need 233lb's of dead weight lowering my acceleration and consumption.

AGW is now off the cards and we are heading for an ice age. I've mailed you many, not all irrefutable facts. Get over it. You could not counter these facts back to me privately so why are you still living your lie now?

But don't say your constant roiling on his blog about AGW was a one off because it was not!! Non-responders came in afterwards and agreed with Jack that you had gone on too long and too far.

You bear no crosses Dan. Devil's disciple. You wouldn't even help Jesus carry the bl**dy thing never mind take any responsibility.

While I'm at it Dan, where is your garage or your workshop? You say you have no project so wtf are you here for?


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> most humans are tapestries of good and bad. odd contradictions.
> the reason I keep helping Jack despite his abuse is that he has some intelligence, ability to have vision on a large scale and hold a thought for years, inclination and most importantly the unlimited financial means to make things happen. with my help he could change the world.


Dan, there is a name for your psychological condition.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Jesus complex?


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

Beemer, I have 319 emails from Jack to me chronicling his reactions to my input which can be correlated with the shows to show clear causality. unless of course I'm imagining those.

one fairly amazing example is when I talked to him about the damaging effects of smoking, how that if he wanted to change the world and have a long plan that at his age he should really stop smoking. I showed him a TED video about how long-lived people live. the biggest negative indicator was if you were smoking above age 50. I also showed him a couple of research papers suggesting that smoking hastens alzheimers.
as per usual the response was that I was a retard, idiot, moron and it was disinformation, that I didn't know what I was talking about and how dare I give him google links. he even said that smoking delays alzheimers. we moved on to other things but then a month or so later in the show he announced that he had stopped smoking.. which is phenomenal.
smokers are often really really hard to convince there is anything wrong with smoking, my own mother foolishly still smokes despite poor health. and Jack wasn't exactly receptive when I first told him  but in his own way he respects the truth more than most.
it would be nice though if I didn't have to suffer the constant abuse.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You love it, you keep going back for more.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Is this the same DF that posts all over ABG and a few other forums, listservs and blogs?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes Travis it is.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Jesus complex?


Haha!
Can imagine it now, a response to EVTV..
Starts with church music and some film clips from Al Gore..
"Hello, this is Dan Fredrickard with my consiglio, partner, and my lover, glove puppet Brown Tutu.
Then nothing..... nothing but demands that everyone should run around for him so they too can bask and share in his greatness. When one of his "partners" makes something he will tell the world how right he was and it could not possibly of come into being if he was not giving advice.

Dan, if you line yourself up on the firing line expect to get shot. Getting personal on peoples health and winding people up to get a response is not clever.

My dad is now suffering Alzheimers following Parkinsons; never smoked in his life and always worked in offices. There are many causes. I've known men who were constant smokers since WW2 and died in short order when told to stop. They stress out. usually with heart conditions so its maybe a good thing JR has stopped filming and doing his stuff only when it suits him.

Once again. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Being an X smoker now for 6 years I can assure you that no one quits for anyone but themselves. No one who quits for someone else or because of what someone else says. If they do they don't stay a non smoker for long. To quit you must want it for your self. Period. No man caused Jack to quit except Jack himself. I am also quite sure that Jack has dealt with this for many years and it is not because the man said to him it was bad. 

Jack is RIGHT in his assessment.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Yes Travis it is.


*rolls eyes*

That explains A LOT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Yippie, another one sees the light.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I've got a list of people that I don't really listen to when they start spouting off shit.....mainly the ones that argue, bitch and complain and make it personal.

you've been on that list a couple times


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes Sir I have.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

let's just hope nothing serious has happened to Jack.
I couldn't find Brian's email anywhere, otherwise I could ask him.

if they want to skip a week that's perfectly fine but usually there is some activity by Jack anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Told you all not to worry. Blog has been updated. 
You all get your panties in a bunch over nothing. It's hard work doing what they do at EVTV. Filming, editing video and building cars and testing batteries and dealing with all those who get their panties in a bunch. Just a bunch of bitchy little girls. It's hell doing that and for what does he get. A bunch of bitchy little girls.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

there are signs of life now. a couple of new messages on the blog have been approved.

and you were really the only one bitching mr grouch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Just a bunch of bitchy little girls. Actually I am not the only one Dan O. I just happened to be first today. 

You worry about nothing.


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Does this mean I should hold off making more popcorn?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank god, Dan can support Jack again.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Maybe Jack figured a 2 hour and 45 minute video covered 2 weeks!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

gottdi said:


> A bunch of bitchy little girls.


Says the consistently angriest poster who bitches the most


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

JRP3 said:


> Says the consistently angriest poster who bitches the most


All in a days work


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> Oh the irony. You complaining about someone's conduct and attacks? Are you high? You've been involved in more arguments on more boards resulting in more locked threads than almost anyone, other than Jack himself. Jack has repeatedly complained about being censored and banned on almost every EV forum out there, then does the exact same thing to me. My "crime" on his blog was to prove him wrong with references that he provided. I even moved the discussion to my blog as he requested but he kept commenting on me so I kept replying. Sometimes Jack is more concerned with appearing to be right than actually dealing with facts. Rather like yourself.


Come on JRPS, what would you do on this board without a hot tempered drag racer from CT/NY to attack? I never claimed to be perfect, but don't hide either. Some on this board met me at EVCCON, not one came to me with any attitude or problems, all were nice and pleasant! My term computer gangsta's seemed to fit well with this forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by JRP3
> Says the consistently angriest poster who bitches the most


Actually JR I am not angry at all. 

Also to confirm the other persons response, Ron is actually quite pleasant. He is proactive and gets things done. He jumps right in and has no bones about BS.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Actually JR I am not angry at all.


If you're tired of being perceived as an angry black woman, maybe you should go yell at someone about it.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Been saving this up, I think the time is right.

I think the BIG problem with all of us, myself included, is that we are "no bullshit" and speak our minds without much of a filter. We're stubborn, cocky and when we KNOW something for fact, we won't back down. 

Some of us debate differently than others. Some of us can convey critiques easily (positive criticism), others resort to namecalling and bashing when they get frustrated, some just back down, some just don't try to listen to all sides and get defensive.... but we're all basically in this for the same reason..... to share ideas, thats what a forum really is. It's an area where people can socialize, share ideas, thoughts, etc.

I mean, why go on a forum if we're not Looking for answers, or to share information, or to help other people with their builds, or to look for support/critique/tips/help. I came on these forums, listservs almost 5 years ago now looking for help. Now I'm the one helping people. I came here looking for where to buy batteries and motors, now I sell them. I came here to get answers on how to debug things, now I'm the one giving tech support. But more importantly for ALL OF US to realize.... We all came here to be a part of something, to find others with similar interests.... and sometimes it's hard to remind ourselves of that.... we're still part of a big group of people that are all trying to do the same thing.

Apart from all of our bitchy attitudes, I don't think there's one of us (there shouldn't be) that would call any of the others a dumbass, or disrespect the other. All of us have experience in certain areas with certain things (batteries, controllers, drag cars, motorcycles, 6-wheeled whatchamacallits, etc). Some of us make mistakes, some of us help fix mistakes, all of us learn from eachother.

I don't think any of you besides Major have ever met me in person, but if you did, you'd know, I'm the same no bullshit guy I am on this forum. Short fuse, stubborn as hell and won't back down.


So that being said, can all of you take a f*ckin chill pill and relax? This stuff is for fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Well put. Yes I will. Well until ............


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

frodus said:


> Been saving this up, I think the time is right.
> 
> I think the BIG problem with all of us, myself included, is that we are "no bullshit" and speak our minds without much of a filter. We're stubborn, cocky and when we KNOW something for fact, we won't back down.
> 
> ...


Well put , as ruff as we get in the moment , after we cool down we all learn and move forward .


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Come on JRPS, what would you do on this board without a hot tempered drag racer from CT/NY to attack?


Poor Ron getting attacked by little old me, completely unprovoked of course  Somehow we all managed on this board before you showed up.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

frodus said:


> So that being said, can all of you take a f*ckin chill pill and relax? This stuff is for fun.


This *is* fun, we need to mix it up sometimes. Let's not turn this place into the EVDL.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

frodus said:


> Some of us debate differently than others. Some of us can convey critiques easily (positive criticism), others resort to namecalling and bashing when they get frustrated, some just back down, some just don't try to listen to all sides and get defensive.... but we're all basically in this for the same reason..... to share ideas, thats what a forum really is. It's an area where people can socialize, share ideas, thoughts, etc.


Sharing the same thoughts!


----------



## nicklogan (Feb 4, 2010)

frodus said:


> *rolls eyes*
> 
> That explains A LOT!


Exactly. Not everyone may be aware the original poster has been banned from numerous websites for being an argumentative troll. I think he may be collecting them up for a Guinness record attempt.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Actually JR I am not angry at all.
> 
> Also to confirm the other persons response, Ron is actually quite pleasant. He is proactive and gets things done. He jumps right in and has no bones about BS.


Thank you!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

nicklogan said:


> Exactly. Not everyone may be aware the original poster has been banned from numerous websites for being an argumentative troll. I think he may be collecting them up for a Guinness record attempt.


As Jesus said, if you have no sin then throw the first stone. We all have our defects, nobody on this forum should judge another. You can debate his post, but I do not see Jesus posting here, so we are all equal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

nicklogan said:


> Exactly. Not everyone may be aware the original poster has been banned from numerous websites for being an argumentative troll. I think he may be collecting them up for a Guinness record attempt.



Now you know!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks like it will be a bit longer for the next fix but all is well at EVTV. Just busy. No problems. 

Pete


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Dan,

YOU are probably a BIG reason why Jack had to take to moderating the blog. Jack only has the same 24 hours a day we all have. He doesn't need the extra work you have put him through having to monitor the blog. Take the hint that everyone has been hitting you over the head with. If you want to hijack a blog just start your own, if no one wants to converse with you there then don't bother others on other blogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Well we can send him here to have a unique conversation with Tom Sines. He needs more company over there. Tom is lonely. Forum is open to everyone. 

http://www.electricforum.com/cars/g...icle-discussion/2515-unique-electric-car.html


----------



## DaveAK (Jun 28, 2009)

Qer said:


> Does this mean I should hold off making more popcorn?


Don't know about you but I'm quite dissapointed. Some amusing stuff, but nothing really side-splittingly funny.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Aaaaa Damn. Guess I'll have to try harder next time. Too bad I won't publish the private responses. That might bust your sides. But enough is enough. Show time is over.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

frodus, your post is misguided peace making and see no evil.
there is the truth and those who fight it. it's not all good.
you are only good if you side with the truth. if you pretend it's all good you enable evil.
now I would point out to you who is mindless and wrong but as usual if I defend myself against the beastly attacks I am blamed for the conflict and banned. that's the usual sequence of events.

the simple fact is I posted a pertinent and calm message and was immediately attacked.
and after your post more felt that it was time to attack me some more.

it's about truth and cowardice. the righteous and the wicked. closing your eyes is the wrong move.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Truth is DAN is YOU were told before about late shows. AND MORE THAN ONCE. Then you come here because you can't go there and start all over again. Go talk to Tom. He has some truth for you. Don't bring your crap back over to this form. Back off and learn something. 

Jack and Brian are BUSY BUSY BUSY BUSY BUSY BUSY BUSY BRINGING YOU A SHOW AND YOU HAVE TO COMPLAIN AGAIN. BE PATIENT. DON'T WORRY AND YOU TRULY DON'T HAVE TO WORRY BECAUSE I TALKED TODAY WITH THEM. THEY ARE BUSY BUSY BUSY AND BUSY. SOMETHING YOU NEED TO LEARN.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

but I never complained about the delay. that's all in your wicked mind


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Just like its in your mind that you were the cause of Jack quitting smoking? Right? So Dan. When did he quit? 

My response Dan is a carry over from the blog. You were told. Irrefutable. Don't bring it here. Your post was misguided and wrong. You know that Jack is busy. You fail to accept that. Wait, be patient, the show will come. If you were not told why then it is quite doubtful that anyone else knows either. We have no exclusive but after emailing today I can assure you that there is nothing wrong like I had said and he has said to you before more than once. Since you know that why did you insist on coming here? Your a strange man Dan. To the good folks here on this forum it does look like an unprovoked attack. But you do know Dan that you just need to WAIT. You have no choice. No matter if you know of not. YOU MUST WAIT. How hard is it to understand that? 

So Dan, When _did_ he quit? When did _you_ give him the advice _you_ think caused him to quit? When?


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't know when he quit and haven't noted the show where he mentions it but we had email exchanges on the topic 30/6 2/7 and 4/7 the last of which was perhaps the most significant. then a few emails about longevity 14-15/10 of 2011
I can't be certain I made the difference but when I proposed it there was no limits to how ridiculous it was for me to suggest that smoking was unhealthy.

but you should probably admit your first mistake before hurrying on to make new ones.
I never did complain about the delay.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Well we can send him here to have a unique conversation with Tom Sines. He needs more company over there. Tom is lonely. Forum is open to everyone.
> 
> http://www.electricforum.com/cars/g...icle-discussion/2515-unique-electric-car.html



Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Not the Evette again!!?!

DIY Member: "How many miles can you drive on one charge?"
Tom: "It turns on a dime!"
DIY Member: "Right, so how do you fit 2000# of batteries into a fiberglass kit car?"
Tom: "It turns on a dime!"
DIY Member: "Did your mother turn tricks and smoke crack for you to end up this way?"
Tom: "It turns on a dime!"


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Do we have this ritual scourging often? This is the first I've seen.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! Not the Evette again!!?!
> 
> DIY Member: "How many miles can you drive on one charge?"
> Tom: "It turns on a dime!"
> ...


To which Dan adds:
"It's too heavy and not aerodynamic enough", repeated ad nauseum. They would be a perfect pairing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

> I can't be certain I made the difference


 Now this sounds more normal. Most likely not. It's like when my wife and family and such would keep telling me to quit. Problem there is that they TELL you to quit. Then they Suggest. But in the end it is not because of that, because the person smoking knew from the first day they picked up a smoke it was bad. I finally quit not for my wife, doctor, friend but for me. There is no need to hound someone about being overweight or smoking. That person already knows and when they are ready to fix it they will. Many don't. I see the results of those that don't on a daily basis. But what is interesting is that its still not enough to cause someone to decide to quit. It is quite amazing when you think about it. People are so stubborn that even seeing someone gasping for the last breath and watch them die, still does not make them put down the smoke. So being an gnat in someone ear really only pisses them off. Don't be that gnat. 

And you need not worry about Jack and Company. They are hard at work bringing you a show. It is what they like to do. That is what they do. 

In a nut shell no you did not complain but you do things insistently. Kinda like the gnat in the ear. It really is more annoying than anything else and when the stupid claims come from you it is rather self defeating.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> You can debate his post, but I do not see Jesus posting here....


Dan would disagree.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Salty9 said:


> Do we have this ritual scourging often? This is the first I've seen.


When we don't have our fix of EV stuff. Yes. When the forum board gets kinda flat and not much teaching and learning progress is taking place. It's too bad. Kinda like a cage of dogs and the entertainment is removed for awhile. It happens all the time. The dogs start fighting among themselves. The little ones get picked on the most. Its the natural order of things caged.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

so you made a mistake gottdi?
perhaps an apology is in order for your behavior


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

No apologies Dan. I still have an issue with gnats. Don't press me. I bite. If I am wrong so are you. I expect no apology from anyone. I would never even demand one. Or ask for one.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

for one who doesn't like to be pressed you do a lot of pressing of your own.
I am the righteous one, you are the gnat. if you push me I will shed light on you every time. the truth has a certain bite. not wise to make it your enemy.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> I am the righteous one, you are the gnat.


See what I mean?  Preach on oh righteous one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

> I am the righteous one


Arrogant and pompous to the bitter end. 

pomp·ous/ˈpämpəs/
Adjective:	
Affectedly and irritatingly grand, solemn, or self-important: "a pompous ass".

Dan, I am sorry but you can't shed light on what is already in the light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Like I said. No apologies. When an apology is warranted it will be given. You don't get to dictate when that will be.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Dan, I am sorry


Ha Ha!

I see an apology!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice try!


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

: )

__________


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> frodus, your post is misguided peace making and see no evil.
> there is the truth and those who fight it. it's not all good.
> you are only good if you side with the truth. if you pretend it's all good you enable evil.
> now I would point out to you who is mindless and wrong but as usual if I defend myself against the beastly attacks I am blamed for the conflict and banned. that's the usual sequence of events.
> ...


The post wasn't directed towards you, it was a general message to get people to chill the hell out.

You're ridiculous. Even when someone's trying to help, you look at me as misguided and I'm enabling "evil".....


I was just trying to help, and you bash me, way to make friends Danny Boy.....


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, someone explain this to me. I cant even read the blog now, when I try to read the comments, it attempts to go to the page and locks up.

I dont like blogs in general, and have never replied to one, and couldnt on Jacks anyway.

EVTV needs a forum, since hes not in here anymore.

And Dan if you read this, the man told you to go away, and you keep on...

You are a Stalker, and you have a mental problem, get help.

Roy


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

roy, maybe try updating your browswer? Try a different browser (firefox, chrome, etc).


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

From his blog:


> This is very interesting. I do a video each week and post a blog. We do about 5000 views a week.
> 
> One week I DON'T post a blog and video, and the views go to 7200????
> 
> ...



Probably 2000 extra hits from Dan awaiting his fix.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

palmer_md said:


> From his blog:
> Probably 2000 extra hits from Dan awaiting his fix.


Shows why tracking web hits can be very hit or miss. Likely many regulars would check back later to see if it's posted yet.

I knew a website that had 20 million hits more than expected on opening day; from my personal experience it was likely because you had to hit refresh up to 8 times per page, so each visitor could count as 20.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

EVTV has posted a new video this morning. Since the popcorn ran out, I made enough for everyone. For those of you who don't eat popcorn, I think I dropped an orange on the rug on the way in from the store the other day, it'll all be the same once the peel is off.

Enjoy!


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

Once again Jacks popped his ultra short fuse on Dan. Messed up the blog once more. It's a terrible thing being constantly annoyed while attempting to stop smoking.

Dan, you live up a high rise with no means to make an ev. No means to make and run a wind turbine without the police hauling your arse in. So why do you bother?

Nobody is affected and certainly turned off if you reply with some high-handed holier than thou pseudo-Christian language full of mind numbing keywords and mantras. Nobody has all the answers, this includes Devils disciples like you too.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> This guy has already been run off of every forum on the net.


Jack talking about Dan, but that statement also could apply to Jack


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> Ok, someone explain this to me. I cant even read the blog now, when I try to read the comments, it attempts to go to the page and locks up.
> 
> I dont like blogs in general, and have never replied to one, and couldnt on Jacks anyway.
> 
> ...


Roy, 
I have the same problem lately using internet explorer, except if I use opera it seems to work fine. I don't know what the difference is but Opera does work better.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Jack talking about Dan, but that statement also could apply to Jack


Dan does it while coiled around an apple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

What is on the forums or blogs is timidly mild compared to what is sent private. Really guys, you have no clue about Dan. 

Jack's short fuse? Hardly. If you really saw what Dan writes you'd fully understand and Jack has actually been quite tolerant of the man. Just one can handle only so much. 

Getting banned for being right is different than being banned because one is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

And now that he is off again he will be back here. Or over talking it up with Tom.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What don't we know about Dan? That he posts endlessly about lighter weight and better aerodynamics on many different forums? That he emails Jack incessantly? Yeah, we know all that. He's also actually right sometimes.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

The stray animal should never bite the hand that feeds it. It seemed a bit sudden of Jack turning the blog about again almost out of thin air. Oddly, I wonder why Dan simply doesn't automatically end up in the ebin with no remission.

No doubt he will be crying he is the one who is being crucified. 

I hope J. can make the messages go through Disqus so they can be automatically filtered as required.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Content of emails. Because the emails are private I will respect that and not divulge the contents. It is all about content. Not that Jack says he emails him endlessly. I have actually set my email to dump in the garbage. I ended that rather quickly. The blog is rather different and it's hard to cut only one IP or person with Google's Blog. 

Dan being right? When?


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> What don't we know about Dan? That he posts endlessly about lighter weight and better aerodynamics on many different forums? That he emails Jack incessantly? Yeah, we know all that. He's also actually right sometimes.


It's a no-brainer about weight and aerodynamics but if a guy wants a particular set of wheels to roll then its moot.
My venture to obtain EnerDel cells is going to fail. I cannot reach Kokam so these high density batts are not around. The only aero lightweight motor and controller(s) I can use is very pricey.

Far outside from Dan's reality. My sub 400lb trike is going to exceed 600lb and be tougher to make and lose 100 miles per charge. Dan will never know this because he only draws bodies like a tube and never considers structural and dynamic consequences.
When Dan holds a cheap power transistor, he thinks it will run that rated power. Never considers the complicated circuitry around it and all the hardware is very very important for reliability.
When he drawn up that sausage on wheels he did not consider bearing and tyre loads on a turn or considered for one moment what can or would never be allowed on EU roads.

It was particularly distasteful when Dan brought up Jacks personal resources as something he should have a part of.
That made my skin crawl.
If Dan has been getting personal with Jack again where it was not wanted then he can go shove his head where his arse is.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Zak650 said:


> Roy,
> I have the same problem lately using internet explorer, except if I use opera it seems to work fine. I don't know what the difference is but Opera does work better.


Well I just installed Win 7-64 and Chrome, works like a charm now.

Switching from XP to Win7...what a PITA....lol


Roy


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

JRP3, if you substitute sometimes with always, then sure : )

gottdi, you claim to respect privacy yet you are willing to lie about the content. what a sad sack you are.

Beemer, of course I considered lateral forces on the wheels. I'm vastly more intelligent than you are. that goes for electronics too.

this pettiness and animosity I inspire in some is very curious. not exactly a credit to our race. such unfathomable mindlessness.
the first time I was blocked from his blog was because I stated that it was obvious and established in the scientific community that global warming is real. I stated it calmly yet it was unacceptable. ironically there was even an actual climate scientist that joined in to agree with me but that only made it worse.

and now this time I suggested that EVTV could use youtube to deliver the bandwidth to save 60000$ per year in bandwidth cost. again I did it entirely calmly and with civility. yet it was a bannable offense..
and to add insult to injury the petty groupies come out of the woodwork to attack me as well. it's rather facepalming.

but I think I understand it somewhat. my comments are frequent and piercing in clarity and that can seem dominating and to some like Jack who is oversensitive to error correction it's unfortunately fuel on a fire.
low blood sugar and cigarette withdrawal probably doesn't help either.

it's a real shame that we waste so much effort on emotional blockage. particularly bad if he blocks himself off from me entirely. as ungrateful as he's been with my help, I have been able to help a lot. if that is lost that will be quite a missed opportunity for change.

I would ask that some stand up for the truth and tell Jack he is wrong to vilify me but my faith in my fellow man doing the right thing is not great.
don't do it for me, do it for the truth. and the fate of us all.
when the truth is denied we all suffer.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've also commented to Jack that there are ways to dramatically reduce the bandwidth he complains about using, to no avail. He could upload a compressed version and save huge amounts of bandwidth. He'd rather do it his way and tell us how much it's costing him. I have no sympathy for that, it's fully on him. I know he has some long term plan for the show but there is no point in needlessly wasting money along the way. I know he thinks the DIY EV movement is like the early internet movement and it will build in a similar manner. He's wrong about that as well, this is not Boardwatch magazine all over again.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

by compressed you mean more compressed? because of course they are already compressed.
I agree it'll probably not be like boardwatch at least in that he claims he started that with no money. this seems more like a million dollar investment before any chance of break even.
particularly the way he is doing it, wasting 60k$ per year on amazon and it will only get worse the more viewers he gets. it seems like a foolish expenditure.
I wouldn't spend 160k$ on an electric Escalade either. 
there is also Brian's pay which is ok though but it builds up.

but seeing as he has a lot of money it's not yet a disastrous decision to have used amazon. would be a tragedy though if that cost makes him stop doing the show or hampers other things. like paying me to develop world changing low cost power electronics module.

I do appreciate the vision of becoming big and ad financed but the parts suppliers to be those advertisers don't seem to exist and are not on the horizon either.
I think it could eventually work if kit car makers would pay for ads and perhaps other peripheral businesses but I don't see it ever selling for 40 million.

you would have to somehow steal the custom car market from existing magazines and sema and how do you do that..
how do you keep them from gradually including electric car parts..

which makes me think, imagine the day when GM and Ford and MOPAR offers 'crate motors' for electric cars : )

maybe the only viable business model for EVTV is to use the show to promote own sales and production. if for instance EVTV became a seller of EV parts. or even a producer of some. I think that could work.
maybe find the original source of the A123 cells in china and import them in massive volume and resell in USA at maybe 10% profit. let's say he can get them at 16$, I'm pretty sure many would buy them from EVTV in USA at 18.
similarly be a reseller for the chinese/russian thundersky derived cells.

maybe even a kind of ebay style model where say Zilla could sell their products through EVTV for a small fee so EVTV doesn't warehouse the product, just broker. but transparent for the customer.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

JRP3 said:


> I've also commented to Jack that there are ways to dramatically reduce the bandwidth he complains about using, to no avail. He could upload a compressed version and save huge amounts of bandwidth. He'd rather do it his way and tell us how much it's costing him. I have no sympathy for that, it's fully on him. I know he has some long term plan for the show but there is no point in needlessly wasting money along the way. I know he thinks the DIY EV movement is like the early internet movement and it will build in a similar manner. He's wrong about that as well, this is not Boardwatch magazine all over again.


I'm not sure why he even hosts the videos on his site, as they seem to be posted on youtube earlier and with ads included.

I think he believes the EV movement can only win through suffering along the way, and wasting $$$ for no reason makes him the EV martyr.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> Beemer, of course I considered lateral forces on the wheels. I'm vastly more intelligent than you are. that goes for electronics too.


I'm not the first to pull apart your dream over exactly the same issues you hadn't the intelligence to immediately notice, Dan.

Electronics. ***edit life story***
I have already made a hell of a lot more money than you out of the electronics industry in the 1970's alone! It has never been a core part of my expertise. Just a hobby to help a friend. Last time I had the iq weighed it was 143 in 2002. Being 54yr old I expect it to be lower now, however, you could not even discuss your way out of a paper bag over global Warming! So tell me Danny boy, what part of "vastly more intelligent" and "electronics too" do you refer to?

You are as Jack says, "the floater in the pool".


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, I have to say the guerilla marketing has worked! I clicked over there and watched the latest episode. It's been a while since I checked out one of his videos. I must say, I like the green screen. And maybe it was just my imagination, but it seemed like Jack had a better sense of humor and overall demeanor than I've seen in the past. Good show.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

You piped in on que Dan. Just as sure as a rat pushes a button for a treat. 

As for the content of the private messages. Well I guess your blast to me is open season on private emails becoming public. But I will refrain as your post you just put up says it all. It's all about Dan and that we know.

Your being bumped again from the forum has nothing to do with your comments about saving bandwidth. He told you before to leave. You refused. You posted nonsense and he bumped you again. You just don't get it and you never will. 

Jack started posting video on his private server then youtube. You tube would only allow partial or small sizes which he's mentioned. He has found that amazon cloud is better. He is a master when it comes to internet. None here are.

He has made millions on what he KNOWS. He KNOWS what he is doing. You don't get wealthy groping around in the dark. 

Seems everyone has a grand wonderful idea about HIS business but yet can't pull together a successful business of their own. 

As for advertisers it is all about value proposition. Just like Jack speaks about. If the advertisers in other publications don't see any value proposition they won't advertise. But if they do they will. It is a slow process but once it gets to a breaking point it just opens up and takes off. 

Youtube is a boobtube. Just like twitter is for twits.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

youtube is what we make it and it is nothing like twitter.
there are many intelligent people there dealing with highly intelligent topics. you speak from ignorance and thoughtlessness. as usual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

> You are as Jack says, "the floater in the pool".


Priceless


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Never said that there was nothing good on youtube. I find it quite useful. For the needs of the private person posting video or the small business needing to get a little video to the customers it is great. 

I had been in the advertising business for 13 years. I am no stranger to what Jack speaks about and he IS correct and you Dan have no clue as I have stated all along.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Pushes the button for a treat and no treat comes. Gets frustrated and lashes out. So predictable. Such amazing focus on SELF.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Actually the millions poured into youtube to try to make it or force it into a viable value proposition is far more ridiculous than Jack spending some cash at Amazon.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 2, 2011)

gottdi said:


> Actually the millions poured into youtube to try to make it or force it into a viable value proposition is far more ridiculous than Jack spending some cash at Amazon.


JT just quoted "Meanwhile, our mission isn't to figure out how to get Google or Yahoo to pay for our show. It is to devise the best and most efficient and effective delivery mechanism for the future.".

Might be a bit of a no-brainer for most but just letting Dan know everything has a cost, if one man gains, another loses.
A concept that is entirely lost on the left wing community.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Stop feeding the troll and do like I did, put him on ignore.

Hes a stalker and has a mental problem, if no one reads his stuff, he'll quit, and maybe get some help.....


Roy


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

rather than listen to the obvious good advice of embedding youtube videos (which I was banned for offering), Jack's proposal is that all regular viewers pay 25$ per year forever to cover the cost of the overpriced amazon service.
I know the mindless groupies wont contradict him but maybe someone should tell him that that's not smart. grow the tiniest bit of spine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Lets see? That would be $2.08 per issue. Can't even get a magazine subscription for that but yet we willingly pay that. It's really a small token compared to what goes into all this. I don't see that as being unreasonable and it is not even mandatory. It would be a donation. Cheap. I bet you pay more than that per month for your internet service but your more than willing without complaint. 

Hell you don't even have to pay a dime. What are you complaining about anyway. It is Jacks show, not yours. 

Still you blather BS. 

Guess it is time to ignore the troll.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

you are the troll gottdi. and your silence would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

LOL Now thats a good joke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Buy the way Dan my name is Pete.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

gottdi seems more fitting for a troll. should you ever learn to behave like a human I'll call you Pete.
I have dealt with oceans of trolls just like you and I defeat them all. they bark mindlessly for a while and then sink back into the darkness.

because I am bright I attract many of you. you can't stand the light above your bridge.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Dan, looks you copy your BS right out of the Bible, why don't you come up with some original crap?



Dan Frederiksen said:


> because I am bright I attract many of you. you can't stand the light above your bridge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

O'Zeeke,

He can't. He does not know how and I told him before, you can't expose what is already in the light. I never have hidden under any bridge. Been here longer and will remain too. I don't go stalking others and pestering them with nonsense and I am out to learn not spout off that I am better than any one else and everyone else is below me and that all my ideas are crystal clear and why don't they listen. 

You never have gotten it Dan and you never will.


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

I like the Youtube content because downloading the 720p directly from Youtube is much quicker and the quality is the same as the bigger files directly from the site. The 480p file is smaller but looks nicer than his non-HD content from his site which is a lower quality, lower resolution video. So I save hard drive space and when I want to watch it as it downloads I can do that at 480p and if I want high quality without the huge chunk of hard drive space, I'll go with the 720p file from Youtube. I've encountered issues with getting the files from the evtv site before so I don't bother anymore, I just wait until he posts them to Youtube and watch then.

I've never seen any ads on Marion's YT channel though, so he isn't getting extra revenue there but I'll watch it through YT to save him the bandwidth since he isn't using a decent compression method to make the file sizes more reasonable. H.264 or AVC at a reasonable bitrate would be better without losing quality. I can't support his complaint about hosting costs because to me, this is exactly like opening a window when its freezing outside and turning up the thermostat because you are cold, its incredibly wasteful and complaining about it makes you look stupid if you see the full picture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Its not a complaint. He is trying to explain to the idiots who don't understand value propositions and what it's all about. YouTube provides no value proposition. NONE. It is a courtesy to the viewers that he posts on youtube at all.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

just out of morbid curiosity I'd like to know what this 'value proposition' is that youtube can't offer?
it somehow belittles the show to use embedded youtube instead of grand theft amazon?

MN, right on.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Its not a complaint. He is trying to explain to the idiots who don't understand value propositions and what it's all about. YouTube provides no value proposition. NONE. It is a courtesy to the viewers that he posts on youtube at all.


That's ridiculous. Youtube provides free bandwidth and distribution. It also gives the opportunity to get ad revenue if he wishes. There is no value in his wasting money on expensive hosting when it's not necessary.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

word
_______


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

See yet? Or do you still need more?




> If you're watching a show about bass fishing, a fishing reel commercial is not out of place. But an Oxyclean commercial will always be out of place.





> Jack Rickard • The bottom-line is that finding creative ways to get somebody ELSE to pay my freight is not what I'm about. I understand it is a full time full contact sport on the Internet, but I don't play that.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

I believe one reason Jack prefers the Amazon route is they allow him to post the show in one complete unit instead of several shorter segments. The length of his shows forces him to break them up for youtube. Thats a value to him and us both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

JRP3 said:


> That's ridiculous. Youtube provides free bandwidth and distribution. It also gives the opportunity to get ad revenue if he wishes. There is no value in his wasting money on expensive hosting when it's not necessary.



What ever. He knows what works and what does not. His decision is based on knowledge and not just some random bull shit idea. He has made millions because he does know what works and he is correct. 

Its not about free bandwidth and distribution. The add revenue needs to come from content specific advertisers, not youtube. But I guess you can take the money from Oxyclean if selling advertising for them floats your boat. It would be valueless for both parties. 

Like in a magazine, you want content specific advertisers. My magazines I subscribe to don't advertise unless its specific to the content. Just as a business I would not go out and advertise my business in a home building magazine. I'd get no sales and they would loose an advertiser fast because of no sales. It is about content guys. 

For our quickie videos or your own private videos youtube is great as long as your not going after revenue. This is no small thing Jack is doing with EVTV. 

I had been in the print/advertising business for many years. Jack is right.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Zak650 said:


> I believe one reason Jack prefers the Amazon route is they allow him to post the show in one complete unit instead of several shorter segments. The length of his shows forces him to break them up for youtube. Thats a value to him and us both.


He does his full show and has been doing so for some time on youtube. He does use youtube. He has always used youtube. He started with it and continues as a courtesy to his viewers will continue to do so but for how long we do not know. It is fully up to Jack on that one. 

When he started on youtube they only allowed specific size videos and specific lengths. I too can post full 2 hour videos and full HD content too. I used to post my video directly on my home server but my server could only support a few viewers at a time so off to youtube I went. If I had a fast server I would continue to use my own. Its faster to load up directly on my own private server.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Zak650 said:


> I believe one reason Jack prefers the Amazon route is they allow him to post the show in one complete unit instead of several shorter segments. The length of his shows forces him to break them up for youtube. Thats a value to him and us both.


Youtube allows full length videos.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

gottdi said:


> Like in a magazine, you want content specific advertisers. My magazines I subscribe to don't advertise unless its specific to the content. Just as a business I would not go out and advertise my business in a home building magazine. I'd get no sales and they would loose an advertiser fast because of no sales. It is about content guys.


Not quite true of course. Various magazines I get, from Science News to Popular Science, all have some ads that have nothing to do with the magazine topic, from auto parts to coins to watches. In truth there is no reason youtube can't do targeted advertising and I'm not sure they don't. Frankly I don't care what Jack chooses to do, just pointing out that his logic is not always on point, even though you never question it. Jack was successful once, doesn't mean he'll be successful again in another area. The DIY EV market is tiny and most products are spread by word of mouth. I doubt there is anyone seeing the Winston, EVnetics, and Netgain ads that didn't already know about them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

JRP3 said:


> Not quite true of course. Various magazines I get, from Science News to Popular Science, all have some ads that have nothing to do with the magazine topic, from auto parts to coins to watches. In truth there is no reason youtube can't do targeted advertising and I'm not sure they don't. Frankly I don't care what Jack chooses to do, just pointing out that his logic is not always on point, even though you never question it. Jack was successful once, doesn't mean he'll be successful again in another area. The DIY EV market is tiny and most products are spread by word of mouth. I doubt there is anyone seeing the Winston, EVnetics, and Netgain ads that didn't already know about them.


Not quite true of course. That I agree with. But most of the magazines that do that sort of advertising use the Grocery Store technique of impulse buying advertising but even then the VALUE is pretty crappy. How often do you buy toothpaste from an ad seen in popular science. This is the Value Proposition that just does not fit. How many coins do you buy? Those are only revenue ads for the magazine and if a client wishes to spend money in those magazines then by all means most would take the money. Not all do that sort of thing. Jack has been successful more than once. 

For now the market is word of mouth. Like he has said. Were a bit early to the game. Those who know don't need advertising because they already know. But as others come to the game that don't know they will want excellent information and where to go get the right parts and to be able to choose from them. Junk is not what he's after either.


----------

